# Can I use this regulator for co2?



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

This one right here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190456761379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

or this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370447572672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

If so, what fittings would I need? Can anyone tell if it has the 320 fitting just by looking at it?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi drunkenmastera,

The specifications for that regulator appear here. It appears it comes standard with a CGA 540 connection for oxygen tanks, not a CGA 320 for CO2. BTW, that is a good price. Call your local gas supply dealer and ask if they can change the tank connector and for how much.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

what about the second one, that one is 320?
I'm so confuse by which one i can use as a co2 regulator since there's so many......
if it has the 320 , i can use it?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

The first one could be used if you swapped the input nipple to a cga320 for CO2. The scale of the output gauge is a little high for our use but is still usable. A replacement gauge could be bought for about $10.00.

The second regulator is more idea with the scale of the secondary gauge and the fact that it already has a cga 320 nipple. But, I see a white residue around the relief valve. It makes me think the diaphraphm is blown. It could be rebuilt for about $50.00 at:

http://www.regulatortorchrepair.com/

and it would be like brand new. It is also smaller and lighter than the first one. Judging buy the model number it is kind of old.

Oops, sorry, looking again at the picture of the second one, the white residue is on the output, not the relief valve. The second one could be a good buy. The output would probably be replaced anyway.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

2nd one looks good, it has 320, but looks like it needs a washer. excellent price for a victor.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, the listing of the second one has ended.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks guy, what about this brand?
The brand is like unknown

http://cgi.ebay.com/VWR-Two-Stage-G...419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56406a4f63


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

it is a vwr, not sure how good it is, haven't heard anyone using it. I have a spare re-branded victor GPT270A for $35 + actual shipping cost. pm me if you're interested.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

drunkenmastera said:


> thanks guy, what about this brand?
> The brand is like unknown
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VWR-Two-Stage-G...419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56406a4f63


It looks like a good one. It is indeed a dual stage with a cga320 input and the secondary gauge is a good scale. It probably is manufactured by Victor, can't say for sure.

More importantly, the seller will take a return in 7 days. For that price it is worth a try. If worst case scenario, you had to have it rebuilt, you still would be within a reasonable purchase price. I had a Victor blow a diaphragm once and had it rebuilt. I still was happy with it. With the low output pressures we use, it is not likely happen to often, even if the regulator is old.

Looking at the picture again, the gauges look brand new so, it's possible the regulator has been rebuilt already.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

darkoon said:


> it is a vwr, not sure how good it is, haven't heard anyone using it. I have a spare re-branded victor GPT270A for $35 + actual shipping cost. pm me if you're interested.


pmmmmmmmm


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

If you aren't interested in the VWR, I would like to post the link at barrreport.com if, you don't mind. People over there are always looking for $30.00 dual stages.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

bosmahe1 said:


> If you aren't interested in the VWR, I would like to post the link at barrreport.com if, you don't mind. People over there are always looking for $30.00 dual stages.


Sure, I found two more

http://cgi.ebay.com/AIRGAS-E12-244D...291?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5640652a7b

http://cgi.ebay.com/AIRGAS-Y12-244D...505?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5640652b51

What model are these? Concoa?????

The seller has a lot ......


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Wow, they will salivate over these. Thanks.

When they say they are "High Purity" that means they have stainless steel diaphragms and are designed for lab, medical type uses verses industrial etc. Alot of diyers like the chrome/stainless steel look.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

i bit the bullet on the black one.........


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

drunkenmastera said:


> i bit the bullet on the black one.........


that's the decent one. from the pictures, it looks like you also need to get a washer for it, just go to any welding supply store, they should have it.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

darkoon said:


> that's the decent one. from the pictures, it looks like you also need to get a washer for it, just go to any welding supply store, they should have it.


judging from that picture, what size is that washer?


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

see picture in 2nd post from bottom up
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/73351-new-co2-12.html


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

darkoon said:


> see picture in 2nd post from bottom up
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/73351-new-co2-12.html


dont know what size that is, but I'll bring a quarter.......


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

drunkenmastera said:


> dont know what size that is, but I'll bring a quarter.......


When you get your co2 cylinder filled, they might provide you with some washers. They should be replaced every time you reattach the regulator.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

bosmahe1 said:


> When you get your co2 cylinder filled, they might provide you with some washers. They should be replaced every time you reattach the regulator.


cool,

i got to look for a cheap 20lb co2 tank locally.........


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi drunkenmastera,

If you have Craigslist in your area, type in CO2 and all the folks selling their beer making stuff (including CO2 tanks and regulators) will pop up.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi drunkenmastera,
> 
> If you have Craigslist in your area, type in CO2 and all the folks selling their beer making stuff (including CO2 tanks and regulators) will pop up.


i tried that before i went on here, didn't find anything...all i see is paintballl stuff


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

just found a 20lb co2 locally for $40....killer deal so happy!!!!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

bosmahe1 said:


> The second regulator is more idea with the scale of the secondary gauge and the fact that it already has a cga 320 nipple. But, I see a white residue around the relief valve. It makes me think the diaphraphm is blown. It could be rebuilt for about $50.00 at:


Hi,

I bought this one a couple of days ago. I have it in my hand right now, the white residue you see is some kind of a sealer not residue. I did not put it together yet but, when I do I'll let you guys know if the diaphraphm is blown. This morning I bought another brand-new, unused Victor 453b-320 of ebay for $62.00.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190460253106


----------

